# Furniture Placement



## 7paperlillies (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new here to the forum and I am hoping that this is the right place to post.
I am having a tough time placing the furniture in my living room, i realize that my furniture may be a bit too large for the space, but at the moment we don't have the means to change it. I'd like it to be an inviting space, that we could slowly add more of the correct pieces. Thanks in advance! 
PS- the corner wall beside the couch is actually a corner fireplace


----------



## nmorse (Jan 18, 2015)

I personally would put the couch and the larger table on the long empty wall and put the chair on the slanted wall with the little table in front of the window. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7paperlillies (Jan 24, 2015)

nmorse said:


> I personally would put the couch and the larger table on the long empty wall and put the chair on the slanted wall with the little table in front of the window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried that as well and i'm not too happy with it, I was basically just trying to give an idea of scale...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with morse, put the couch, coffee table and end table on the larger 
wall...put the chair on the other side of the wall opposite of the corner FB. 

I rather look out a window from a couch rather than having my back to
a window. You could also fit another chair on the wall beside the FP-- a smaller
chair but not block the FP.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For the future I would lose the couch and do chairs only in that room.

For now I would put the couch facing the fireplace, table in front of it, the end table on whichever end of the couch that makes the best flow, the chair in a corner and another chair or TV in the other corner.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Whatever for the future don't be thinking love seat just because it fits the space. In my opinion they're worthless. Bulky to move and people attempting to visit while on one is detrimental to the neck muscles. And most importantly they aren't long enough to take a nap on. Buy 2 chairs with that money.


----------

